
Wikipedia Is Now Banned in China in All Languages (2019) - velmu
https://time.com/5589439/china-wikipedia-online-censorship/
======
101404
What's more dangerous to free countries is that China is actively manipulating
the information you find in Wikipedia and other collections of knowledge.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Just look at how little the massacre of Tiananmen square is mentioned on that
article. Compared to other related events which at least have a brief section
covering it.

------
Memosyne
This article is from 2019.

------
londons_explore
Baidu Baike (the closest thing in China to Wikipedia) is pretty decent with
articles on pretty much everything.

Its available worldwide, so go try it out.

~~~
olodus
How is it edited? Since I'm guessing it isn't community edited right?

~~~
commoner
Baidu Baike is a community-edited encyclopedia, but all edits undergo review
from censors:

> Before publication, all entries on Baidu Baike need to go through a content
> review system, which will filter out content that the company thinks is
> inappropriate, including “reactionary content” such as malicious remarks
> that provoke national, racial and religious disputes and promotion of
> superstitious activities and cults.

> Some entries that can be easily found on Wikipedia Chinese do not even exist
> on Baidu Baike, particularly entries on sensitive topics in China.

[https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3038402/how-
baidu...](https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3038402/how-baidu-baike-
has-faced-against-wikipedia-build-worlds-largest)

~~~
olodus
Would be interesting to see how community relations are handled there. To me
that would be one of the most clear interface between a member of the general
public and a censor I have heard about. How do people take it when their
content is removed? Is there any feedback loop between the censors and the
community? Could you in some way argue for why something you added should not
be censored?

------
zed88
All hail the CCP. The totalitarianism of China just baffles me.

